
Real-Time Texture Synthesis with Markovian Generative Adversarial Networks - fitzwatermellow
http://arxiv.org/abs/1604.04382
======
tcoder
Correct code link:

[https://github.com/chuanli11/MGANs](https://github.com/chuanli11/MGANs)

Collection of other implementations of this feedforward neural style transfer
approach:

[https://tensortalk.com/?cat=feedforward-neural-style-
transfe...](https://tensortalk.com/?cat=feedforward-neural-style-transfer)

Or, regular neural style transfer:

[https://tensortalk.com/?cat=neural-style-
transfer](https://tensortalk.com/?cat=neural-style-transfer)

------
algorithmsRcool
They also have a video with some samples and an overview.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRD8LpPvdHI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRD8LpPvdHI)

------
LoSboccacc
code here
[https://github.com/chuanli11/CNNMRF](https://github.com/chuanli11/CNNMRF)

------
ericflo
Since it seems this paper's primary focus is on performance, it'd be
interesting to see how this technique stacks up against one of those fancy new
binary networks (e.g.
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.05279](http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.05279))

------
iamwil
What is texture synthesis usually used for?

~~~
jimfleming
Games. Good texture synthesis can augment or replace the texture creation
process in games which often rely on hand-painting and manual seam-removal in
Photoshop[0][1].

[0] [https://www.allegorithmic.com/products/substance-
painter](https://www.allegorithmic.com/products/substance-painter) [1]
[http://quixel.se/](http://quixel.se/)

